# Your Bucket List



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't see anything like this posted. If there is I missed it. 

What are three things on your bucket list? Things that you really want to do before you kick the bucket.

1-See the Louvre
2-Make barbecue like a Barbecue Pitmaster
3-Pet a tiger


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Love this THREAD!

1) Lick a Unicorn on the nose
2) Tame a lion
3) Make someone supremely happy

Yes...it may never happen...but maybe it will.......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-See Loch Ness
2-Visit Salem, Massachusetts
3-Visit a real haunted house


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- be part of making a feature film - write, produce, score, direct, foley - whatever. The film industry looks so fun !

- sail the Caribbean

- prospect for gold in Alaska


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Visit everyone on the Hauntforum's haunt
Spend a month in England
Run a mile


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- see a real ghost

- see a Bigfoot 

- see a UFO (but not be abducted or probed or anything : )


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on Evil A, the exciting part of seeing the UFO is the abduction and probing! Ha, ha!

Okay back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm...this is a good one.

Visit Italy.

Start my own business.

Grow confident, successful children.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

1. Being able to retire
2. Taking a cruise (that doesn't end up in disaster)
3. Win the lottery


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

1. Go to Australia
2. Take my wife to Scotland
3. Hike the whole Appalachian Trail


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

1. Visit NY
2. Drive along "Route 66" on a Harley
3. Visit Hollywood


----------

